# X-Trail speedo's over read



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

Ok all, I know this one has been about before but as of yet no one has come up with an answer. Has anyone got this problem fixed and what was the cure?

I have a 2004 MkII dCi and I am totally convinced that the speedo is over reading by at least 10%. When cars over take me and I can see their speedo's (Citroen Picasso with digital read out) I can see that they are doing 54 mph and I look at my speedo and it shows approx 62 mph.

Does this mean that the mileage counter is out too or is that correct, it seems about right?

My worry is that I am about to get the car serviced and the rust sorted out (finally, see my earlier thread) and I am going to get the garage to look at this problem also, I don’t want them to just change the gear in the gearbox that drives the speedo sensor if the mileage readout is correct because by doing this, the speedo will read correctly but the mileage would then be reading too low.

I had a link somewhere to a website that criticised the speedo reading of the X-Trail, I can't find it at the moment so I will check at home and add it later.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm not sure about UK but in Australia they allow the speedo to be out +/- 10% and the design rules regulations state that this is within the allowable variance from the factory.

The only way to solve this would be to have your speedo re-calibrated, which in turn is a very expensive exercise.

My speedo was spot on from the factory but I have come across many other xtrailers who complain about the same issue and when they approached the dealer they were told it is within the allowable difference.

Our speedos are digital and they can only be recalibrated digitally with the use of appropriate equipment.


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

I appreciate what you are saying


> in Australia they allow the speedo to be out +/- 10%


 and I am quite sure something similar exists here, but I have owned allot of cars over the years (25 to be exact) and driven many more, this is the first time I have ever been aware of the speedo being out, so although it maybe within legal permissable spec's (only just) it's still the worst I have ever seen and I feel un-acceptable.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

uk_owner said:


> I appreciate what you are saying and I am quite sure something similar exists here, but I have owned allot of cars over the years (25 to be exact) and driven many more, this is the first time I have ever been aware of the speedo being out, so although it maybe within legal permissable spec's (only just) it's still the worst I have ever seen and I feel un-acceptable.


Jalal is right - there is no odometer gear on the x-trail, it's all digital using a magnetic hall effect sensor on the flywheel housing (I think) which sends a pulsed signal to the instrument panel.

Assuming your tyres are the correct size, have you verified if the odometer is indeed out, by checking it against the roadside markers?


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey guys

A quick check on the work shop manual tells me that the speedo is indeed electric (I never disputed that) but I assumed that the signal was received though a speed signal sensor attached to the gear box driven off the diff by a nylon gear (like in the Fords).
However, it would appear that the speedo gets it signal direct from the ABS module which in turn picks up signals from the wheel sensors. That throws my theory into a cocked hat!!!

All diesel owners might want to check this out:

Honestjohn Carguides

Select Nissan and then X-Trail (from 2001) and read the section about what’s bad about the car, this guy writes for the Telegraph news paper so this is an official report, it does appear that this problem effects mainly the diesel variants.

He states


> Speedos and odometers of diesels tend to be about 10% optimistic, so you're not going as fast as you think and not getting quite such good economy


having already had a turbo go and I know that many of you have experienced problems with the step 4 engines on over run, I feel he is on to something.

I have checked to the best of my ability the acuracy of the speedo using fixed markers but it is not always easy, traffic often travels too slow or varies speed too much and you are relying on the fixed markers being accurate. I have tested the speedo against friends cars running behind/along side me and it is agreed mine is wrong.

Just one more point though Leongster, if the speedo picked up a signal from a sensor running off the flywheel, it would read engine speed as the flywheel always runs at crank shaft speed.

I can only assume that the speedo head is faulty or needs adjusting somehow (some older tacho's used to have a veriable resistor on the back for adjustment, I am hoping that the speedo may also have one. If the garage can't or won't fix it then I will take the pod out and have a look).


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

EEKKS! You are right - I was mistaken!!! The reading is indeed taken off the ABS module on the back of the instrument pod and NOT the crankshaft sensor. APOLOGIES!

I remember hooking up a GPS system to my Vito van and I had to tap into the ABS circuit for that.

Sorry!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

uk_owner said:


> I can only assume that the speedo head is faulty or needs adjusting somehow (some older tacho's used to have a veriable resistor on the back for adjustment, I am hoping that the speedo may also have one. If the garage can't or won't fix it then I will take the pod out and have a look).


Mate, give THESE guys a buzz and they'll put you on the right track. They're in the UK.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

From that site:


> Our mileage correction service
> Most cars are easily calibrated without the need to remove the clock cluster. Whats more this process cannot be traced.... Adjusting a vehicles digital milometer / odometer is not illegal.


Now why would anyone want the process of resetting the odometer not to be traced. AKA 'clocking' ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

flynn said:


> From that site:Now why would anyone want the process of resetting the odometer not to be traced. AKA 'clocking' ?


Maybe they mean they won't leave any finger prints. hahaha 

It didn't make sense to me as well, they say it's legal, yet it can't be traced  

I ignored that part and concentrated on them being able to recalibrate the speedo


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Probably as honest as the day is long... but I'd count my fingers afterwards if I used them. 

Think they mean it's like dropping a brick through a jeweller's window. It's only a crime if they prove you intended to pinch the tom.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

I read about a guy in Malaysia that imported a used mercedes 230 (with digital odometer) from the UK with 5,000km on the clock. Within a year he had to replace the rear suspension, and overhaul the autogearbox. Other than that "the car seemed brand new and even smelled new".

Hey, maybe these guys could sell us some of that New Car Scent they must use - always wanted to get my hands on some!


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

LEONGSTER said:


> I read about a guy in Malaysia that imported a used mercedes 230 (with digital odometer) from the UK with 5,000km on the clock. Within a year he had to replace the rear suspension, and overhaul the autogearbox. Other than that "the car seemed brand new and even smelled new".
> 
> Hey, maybe these guys could sell us some of that New Car Scent they must use - always wanted to get my hands on some!



Believe it or not we have vacuums at some garages that dispense "New car smell" while cleaning your car....


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

davec said:


> Believe it or not we have vacuums at some garages that dispense "New car smell" while cleaning your car....


Wow!! A quick visit to that speedo recalibrating place and this garage and I will be selling a brand NEW car. Even though the manufacturing place states 2002. hahahaha


----------



## Trev65 (Aug 15, 2020)

uk_owner said:


> Ok all, I know this one has been about before but as of yet no one has come up with an answer. Has anyone got this problem fixed and what was the cure?
> 
> I have a 2004 MkII dCi and I am totally convinced that the speedo is over reading by at least 10%. When cars over take me and I can see their speedo's (Citroen Picasso with digital read out) I can see that they are doing 54 mph and I look at my speedo and it shows approx 62 mph.
> 
> ...


I just got a 2009 X Trail DCi I live in Cyprus, while on the highway on cruise control it felt noticeably slower than my SG5 Forester so I opened up my GPS and at an indicated 120KMH my GPS had me at 105kmh 15 out, so yesterday I hooked up an OBD11 reader and pulled up the OBD11 speed sensor display its spot on with the GPS within 1KMH anyway. So it's the electronic speedo head that is way off. Good thing is that although the speedo is out, it does mean that the KMS clocking up on the ODO are accurate within reason and we aren't putting excessive extra kms on the car. The discrepancy is about the same from 30kmh all the way to 120, at rest the needle is sat bang on 0, so simple fix, popped the column top cover and dash surround off, pulled the clear screen off carefully and carefully tweaked the needle (it moved quite easily on its pin) the equivalent of 10kmh below the 0. Took it out on the highway again and tested through the same speed range as before, now the indicated speed is a relatively safe (from the cops traps) 5kmh over and no more trying to count back to my actual speed.


----------

